# If there were to be a new Ac game, what new tools would u include?



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2009)

↑ Mine would be a compass and it would function as a radar for neighbors and friends


----------



## Yokie (Nov 27, 2009)

A Lazer gun of course. :gyroiddance:


----------



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> A Lazer gun of course. :gyroiddance:


for water purpose?


----------



## Susie (Jan 2, 2010)

A SHOTGUN. Not for anything violent, though. Just to shoot baloons.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 2, 2010)

A hoe.



<small><small><small>for farming</small></small></small>


----------



## Nixie (Jan 2, 2010)

Wings??? >


----------



## Kano (Jan 2, 2010)

A lawn mower as a quicker way to get rid of weeds.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2010)

Pizza. Every game needs it.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 2, 2010)

MOAR COWBELL :3


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 2, 2010)

Michael Jackson and a toy sword that when you were wearing it theres a chance that when you talk or get seen by a neighbor they will challenge you to a sword battle and if its on wii the sword is da wiimote!


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

Sports equipment, so you can actually play sport games on AC.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 2, 2010)

Water sprinklers. You pay a water bill and can buy water sprinklers to water a large patch of ground at the flick of a switch.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

Drugs, To sell to your Towns people to make them Drug *****es and so you become the number 1 drug lord in your town and end up having turf wars with Nook and stuff.
That or a Rubber chicken....it works like an axe but makes a high pitched squek each time you chop at a tree/hit someone


----------



## Marcus (Jan 2, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Drugs, To sell to your Towns people to make them Drug *****es and so you become the number 1 drug lord in your town and end up having turf wars with Nook and stuff.
> That or a Rubber chicken....it works like an axe but makes a high pitched squek each time you chop at a tree/hit someone


Now, just try and tell me you didn't get the rubber chicken idea from Runescape


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did Didnt get it from Runescape,
I just think it would be funny.
Either that or.....
A car to run down the villagers and perform drivebys with your slingshot go to town, move round your town quicker and stuff


----------



## Marcus (Jan 2, 2010)

There should definitely be the water sprinkler and the city should be far bigger, with places where you can get a job.


----------



## Asdfas (Jan 2, 2010)

a metal detector


----------



## merinda! (Jan 2, 2010)

Light & glow sticks, for rave parties.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jan 7, 2010)

magic wand!


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 7, 2010)

a chaingun for shooting out tree seeds into the ground XD


----------



## 8bit (Jan 7, 2010)

Rubber Chicken Axe and Noise Radar Like in Metal To know if there are balloons or neibors near by


----------



## kenziegirl (Jan 7, 2010)

I just thout of a really good one ............ Bee repellent! =D


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2010)

Be able to catch Pokemon in the PokePark nearby and battle your neighbors. ;D


----------



## skullnbones360 (Jan 8, 2010)

A gyroid called the Mini Rickroll'r. It  would make a sound similar to the chorus of "never gonna give you up" and would move it's arms in windmills.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 8, 2010)

I want the city to be expanded, with different shops, (like an arcade, or a lab, or something)

All the little quirks that were in wild-world back

New neighbour personalities.

Re-written script.

New tools.

Ill think of more...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 8, 2010)

I liked the lawnmower idea, which also makes me think of being able to add a tool shed to your house.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 8, 2010)

The ability to nuke your town.


----------



## Banannawich (Jan 8, 2010)

I really want to be able to have a real shop in my house and go to the city with friends! Also maybe you could make kk slider sing versions of songs if you put them on your sd cards? I like pokerface, it's my favouite, i could imagine him sing ing it ! It would be really funny but a little but scary


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Banannawich said:
			
		

> I really want to be able to have a real shop in my house and go to the city with friends! Also maybe you could make kk slider sing versions of songs if you put them on your sd cards? I like pokerface, it's my favouite, i could imagine him sing ing it ! It would be really funny but a little but scary


That K.K Slider idea actually sounds cool.


----------



## Banannawich (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Banannawich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It would be sortof like how people do chipmunk songs of things only less annoying. Its an idea me and my friends thought of!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 8, 2010)

Banannawich said:
			
		

> I really want to be able to have a real shop in my house and go to the city with friends! Also maybe you could make kk slider sing versions of songs if you put them on your sd cards? I like pokerface, it's my favouite, i could imagine him sing ing it ! It would be really funny but a little but scary


Sort of like this?

http://www.youtube.com/v/DcbIqSEytVc


EDIT
Californication is by RHCP if you didn't know. =p


----------



## Banannawich (Jan 8, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Banannawich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Did you make that or is it just made by nintendo? Just like that yes, i want to have a version of pokerface like that!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 8, 2010)

Banannawich said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone on youtube made it.
I'm not sure if he's still doing it or not though. But it would be a very cool feature to add into a new AC game.


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you should have a golf cart to ride around your village and the town. Maybe a pick axe so you can explore the underground. You should also have a water gun to shoot your neighbors with and like the Fishing and bug catching tournament, there should be a water gun tournament. You should also be able to get a job and the city should be bigger. If you go late at night you should be able to be mugged (but have some way to stop it)


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, a pickaxe. You could drill into the side of your town, to meet a new random town! AND MAYBE EVEN MORE CLEVER! GET SOMETHING TO SHOW WWHHHHERRREE THE BUS COMES FROM!


----------



## Charles (Mar 8, 2010)

I would like a tool box to hold all the items in, then be able to set the quick tools for which ones I want in order. I'd like to see a pick axe, too.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> I would like a tool box to hold all the items in, then be able to set the quick tools for which ones I want in order. I'd like to see a pick axe, too.


Good idea. I'd eat it though.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 8, 2010)

The menus should open up faster like they do in ACGC, Same house upgrades as WW, ability to go to the city over Wi-Fi, A water hose on your house to water all of your nearby flowers easier, Grass that doesn't die, less grass patches, signs dissapear when amnimals move, grass patches where animals homes were grows back with flowers, and a bunch fully functional Arcade Games.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 8, 2010)

You should be a land owner during the Ranchos time, and instead of having animals, they should be Native Americans!

[/4thgradesocialstudies]


----------



## Trundle (Mar 9, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> You should be a land owner during the Ranchos time, and instead of having animals, they should be Native Americans!
> 
> [/4thgradesocialstudies]


*CoughYouShouldn'tBeHereAtThisAgeCough*


----------



## Nixie (Mar 9, 2010)

The surprise vegetation can? Where you water over this area and the next day, a surprise new plant grows, e.g. watering over the pond/lake can cause some water lilies, over a forest may cause bamboo or fern... and it costs like... 50000 bells per water? Then, you can only get rid of them, not move the and they might spawn new plants nearby on their own??? :/

Also, I want nook's key XD


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 9, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> OrangeJuice95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssh...You're younger than her  <_<


----------



## Nixie (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, this sure made me laugh XD

But ehh, I'm sure that there's some 5 year olds lurking here somewhere... :/

Ehh, I still want nook's key, then I can find the mansion in the middle of the island!


----------



## marioboy19 (Mar 9, 2010)

I would add,
a lake, all water freezes over during winter, ice skates, ice fishing gear, snorkel and other diving gear, a pickaxe, bigger city, jobs, marrige, babies, farms, boats(yachts 1,000,000bells), islands(like in AC for gc), aquarium(huge tank in house 4 lots of fish!), ownership of a shop, arcade games, submarines, planes, cars, limos, ufos(that u can ride in), pets, real forests(not just trees planted in really close proximity), cookies, sandwiches, KITCHENS, secret beaches, caves, harbors, climbing gear, mountains, bushes, PATHWAYS!!, siblings, parents come over for first weekend each month, more houses/accounts, more fruits, JEWELZ, more camera angles, fog, THE LIST GOES ON 4 EVAH! I will be back with MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Mar 9, 2010)

marioboy19 said:
			
		

> I would add,
> a lake, all water freezes over during winter, ice skates, ice fishing gear, snorkel and other diving gear, a pickaxe, bigger city, jobs, *marrige, babies*, farms, boats(yachts 1,000,000bells), islands(like in AC for gc), aquarium(huge tank in house 4 lots of fish!), ownership of a shop, arcade games, submarines, planes, cars, limos, ufos(that u can ride in), pets, real forests(not just trees planted in really close proximity), cookies, sandwiches, KITCHENS, secret beaches, caves, harbors, climbing gear, mountains, bushes, PATHWAYS!!, siblings, parents come over for first weekend each month, more houses/accounts, more fruits, JEWELZ, more camera angles, fog, THE LIST GOES ON 4 EVAH! I will be back with MORE!!!!!!!!!


ohlul

Seriously dude why babies and marriage?  Are you on crack or something because this game is meant to be E for Everyone.


----------



## marioboy19 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> marioboy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yezz im on krak ;D (not really >:O)


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct you are! But.. *Is a little older than OrangeJuice*.

Maybe they'll have... OMG PLANES! Or cars.. OMG.. I just thought of this RIGHT now. *Is amazed*


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 10, 2010)

I would want a Pickaxe. You could hit the rocks in your town and different gems come out. Then you could donate them to the museum or sell them.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 16, 2010)

A baseball bat, there should be baseball minigames sometimes :/
And cars, you should be able to buy cars lol.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Mar 16, 2010)

a paintball gun to play with friends online


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 16, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> *Michael Jackson* and a toy sword that when you were wearing it theres a chance that when you talk or get seen by a neighbor they will challenge you to a sword battle and if its on wii the sword is da wiimote!


Wtf?


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

hmmm id make nook Die   by shooting him and a cool feture would to be able to go to the city on wifi


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 16, 2010)

Tools which allow the growth of vegetables aswell as other fruits, and then these could be used as fertilisation to speed up the growth of trees or increase the chance of hybrids, or certain ones could be eaten to increase luck and such.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 16, 2010)

More place to explore, the village is too God damn small in my opinion.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

i think there should be animal crossing adventure city where we can go places and have more things to do and also growing fruit and veg as a little life time job as a farmer


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2010)

Swords.

I'd like to collect famous video game swords and then battle people over wifi via MotionPlus.


----------

